# V10 Feature: Spotify is here!



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

In case you haven't heard the news yet 
https://electrek.co/2019/09/26/tesla-v10-release-spotify/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you use it without a Spotify Premium account?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

This, for me, is incredible news! Thanks for sharing. Now just have to wait for V10 to rear it’s head.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> Can you use it without a Spotify Premium account?


The article states that you have to have a premium account.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> The article states that you have to have a premium account.


I read that, but I'm hoping for confirmation from somebody here who has actually installed the update and tried it out.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> I read that, but I'm hoping for confirmation from somebody here who has actually installed the update and tried it out.


Saw a few posts on another forum mentioning you do need a premium account. Which is not surprising tbh.

Good news is you can split a family account with up to 6 people for $15 a month or $2.50 a person. I'm currently doing that with other people I found online. Maybe you can gather 5 members from this website who wants to split


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

hydrofied714 said:


> Good news is you can split a family account with up to 6 people for $15 a month or $2.50 a person. I'm currently doing that with other people I found online. Maybe you can gather 5 members from this website who wants to split


I'm already paying for a YouTube Premium family plan, so I'll continue to use either Slacker or Google Music via bluetooth. But that's good info!


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> I read that, but I'm hoping for confirmation from somebody here who has actually installed the update and tried it out.


Spotify without premium is essentially Slacker.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm already paying for a YouTube Premium family plan, so I'll continue to use either Slacker or Google Music via bluetooth. But that's good info!


Basically where I'm at right now...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177299827501215748


----------



## rad1027 (May 4, 2019)

Achooo said:


> This, for me, is incredible news! Thanks for sharing. Now just have to wait for V10 to rear it's head.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Awesome, I definitely meet those criteria so hopefully any minute now. I'm plugged and on strong WiFi. I feel like I've played this game way too many times, but it's still fun. 😀


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'm already paying for a YouTube Premium family plan, so I'll continue to use either Slacker or Google Music via bluetooth. But that's good info!


I agree, that if you already have a good system in place for music that doesn't include Spotify then there is no reason to purchase Spotify premium.

I am particularly looking forward to this as I've been using Spotify for years and have a lot of playlists/preferences that I can't wait to better integrate into my driving.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Achooo said:


> This, for me, is incredible news! Thanks for sharing. Now just have to wait for V10 to rear it's head.


Cant not wait, saw this on the Telsa IG post and came here right away to post. This is huge slacker was crap so I always streamed Spotify via my phone.

Now the only thing I hope is it can switch accounts based on users profile since my wife and I each have accounts and have different music tastes.


----------



## Bmmonahan (Jul 11, 2019)

Has anybody reported what the bitrate is for Spotify? Premium account the highest you can select is 320k, wondering if this is the bit rate V10 uses.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bmmonahan said:


> Has anybody reported what the bitrate is for Spotify? Premium account the highest you can select is 320k, wondering if this is the bit rate V10 uses.


Slacker in Tesla cars is 64k. But that was of course free. Hopefully now that they'll start charging for data we can have higher bitrates. At least 128k...


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

njkode said:


> Cant not wait, saw this on the Telsa IG post and came here right away to post. This is huge slacker was crap so I always streamed Spotify via my phone.
> 
> Now the only thing I hope is it can switch accounts based on users profile since my wife and I each have accounts and have different music tastes.


You mean you didn't like listening to the same 50 songs over and over?

For me this in the next best thing to Carplay or Android auto being integrated. I'm just hoping voice search will default to Spotify instead of Slacker.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

hydrofied714 said:


> You
> 
> You mean you didn't like listening to the same 50 songs over and over?
> 
> For me this in the next best thing to Carplay or Android auto being integrated. I'm just hoping voice search will default to Spotify instead of Slacker.


I am hoping slacking is removed completely, absolute garbage


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

njkode said:


> I am hoping slacking is removed completely, absolute garbage


It's still there apparently.


----------



## Black Francis (Dec 30, 2018)

Bmmonahan said:


> Has anybody reported what the bitrate is for Spotify? Premium account the highest you can select is 320k, wondering if this is the bit rate V10 uses.


Wondering this big time.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Bmmonahan said:


> Has anybody reported what the bitrate is for Spotify? Premium account the highest you can select is 320k, wondering if this is the bit rate V10 uses.


Oh man. I didn't even think about this. One of the main reasons that I paid for a premium subscription years ago was for the higher quality music. I hope it comes through that way in V10 or I might have to continue streaming from my phone over Bluetooth.


----------



## jdbunda (Nov 7, 2018)

I was excited about this, but not going to pay for Slacker premium, as I already have Tidal. Tidal works fine through the phone (check it out if you want high quality streaming). Hey, Tesla, how about a Tidal app also, I mean, as long as you're up?


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

So, how's it working for you v.10 peeps?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I had the update this morning, but haven’t been able to play with it yet. Probably won’t get a chance until tomorrow. I will certainly report back.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I had it in my head that Spotify would be replacing Slacker and be free for those that have premium connectivity. Now that it is an add on and I must pay for an account, I am sadly disappointed. Maybe it is because I am already an Apple Music subscriber and don’t need/want to pay for an additional service. Maybe if they could also implement Apple Music in the same manner as Spotify?
What is everyone’s thoughts on this? Just curious to know!


----------



## TonyK23 (Jul 16, 2018)

They may well support Apple Music in the future as well as others like Pandora or Amazon Music. Just like the rentals added Hulu to the Theater. I recently added the Amazon Echo Auto to my Model 3 and I really like the integration. I can use any of the services like Apple, Amazon, Pandora, and Spotify.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Some people can never be happy.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Since our home is already paying for Spotify Family, this doesn't bother me. In fact I'd rather not be paying a premium "data" plan for a music service I'm already paying for elsewhere.

What bothers me about this release is the reliability. Several times the app just sits there with a "loading" donut spinning. This is especially prominent the first time you go into a feature, like playlists.

I know it's not data because this happens in the garage on Wifi and YouTube is playing just fine. Considering that Spotify has been the default music app in Europe for quite some time now, I have a hard time excusing this as "new software bugs".

Anyone else experiencing this? Yesterday I had to go back to Spotify on my phone, which was very disappointing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Flashgj said:


> I had it in my head that Spotify would be replacing Slacker and be free for those that have premium connectivity. Now that it is an add on and I must pay for an account, I am sadly disappointed. Maybe it is because I am already an Apple Music subscriber and don't need/want to pay for an additional service. Maybe if they could also implement Apple Music in the same manner as Spotify?
> What is everyone's thoughts on this? Just curious to know!


I'm in the middle of switching from Apple Music to Spotify - same price so no issue there.

No disappointment - it's access to a premium subscription service. Free Slacker is still there if you want free streaming.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No disappointment - it's access to a premium subscription service. Free Slacker is still there if you want free streaming.


Yea, I would be fine also if I was already a paying Spotify user or had plans to become one.

But is Slacker really "free"? Won't a lot of people have to start paying yearly for Premium Connectivity which Slacker is part of?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

$100 a year for Premium Connectivity with Slacker is still cheaper than $120 a year for premium Spotify + $100 a year for the connectivity Spotify needs.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Rick Steinwand said:


> $100 a year for Premium Connectivity with Slacker is still cheaper than $120 a year for premium Spotify + $100 a year for the connectivity Spotify needs.


Which is why I want Tesla to separate out the actual cost of Slacker from the cost of premium connectivity. It's not like Slacker is actually free_._ Tesla has to pay Slacker _something_ for that service, and those costs are being passed on to us as part of premium connectivity. Whether we use Slacker or not (which I never have). In other words, "+ $100 a year for the connectivity Spotify needs" isn't really accurate. I don't know what the _actual_ data costs are, but it's not $100.

Also, just for some added perspective, Spotify Family is $15 a month for up to 6 people. If you look at that from the vantage point of a single individual rather than the whole family, it's $30 bucks a year.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This is the problem sweeping all streaming services, music or TV. They aren't free, someone must pay. How many do we have now, Hulu, Pandora, Spotify, Netflix, Amazon, Sling, Playstation, Apple Music, there are more and the list will grow. They can't all survive long term, but if you want one you are going to have to pay up. If Tesla includes one or more for "free" they've got to recoup charges someway. Even Slacker should go for a free service, there is cost somewhere. Just build in the interface for the options and let me choose which one I pay for and listen too (or preferably none at all - I'll stream it from my phone - Tesla can focus on driving and not entertainment). Bottom line is one service doesn't fit all and not all will ever be happy and none of them should be free to us.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Quick question on Spotify, since I have all my favorite music on my personal server and able to stream it anywhere, I haven't used spotify before. Since the Model 3, I've been using Slacker and found that it is quite decent in terms of selection.
I was just checking the Spotify website now and it says that premium has no ads, unlimited skips and play any song. Slacker already has these in the default Tesla account which I think it is a premium account. Does that mean that the default tesla account for Spotify will play ads and won't let you skip and also limit what songs you can listen to? I see everyone is talking about having to pay for premium and sign in on your own account.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Flashgj said:


> But is Slacker really "free"? Won't a lot of people have to start paying yearly for Premium Connectivity which Slacker is part of?


This is actually something ive been curious about for awhile. So... research time!

Slacker received $2.9 million from Tesla Q3 2018 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a3r86g

Tesla had produced 469,297 cars by end of Q3 2018 (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla,_Inc.).

Which means Tesla is probably paying about $6.18 per car/quarter, or $2.05 per month/car, or $24.71 per year per car.

That's actually slightly more than I was expecting, but interesting none the less. 🙂


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

ravisorg said:


> This is actually something ive been curious about...


Very interesting info that you posted, thanks for looking it up.
I also found it sort of hilarious that it stated "premium Slacker service". It is a far cry from being "premium" in my book. Lol


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

kataleen said:


> Quick question on Spotify, since I have all my favorite music on my personal server and able to stream it anywhere, I haven't used spotify before. Since the Model 3, I've been using Slacker and found that it is quite decent in terms of selection.
> I was just checking the Spotify website now and it says that premium has no ads, unlimited skips and play any song. Slacker already has these in the default Tesla account which I think it is a premium account. Does that mean that the default tesla account for Spotify will play ads and won't let you skip and also limit what songs you can listen to? I see everyone is talking about having to pay for premium and sign in on your own account.


If I remember correctly the default slacker account only lets you play songs once (no repeats for some set amount of time) and does not let you rewind or forward within songs if you like to do that type of thing.

Regarding Spotify, it seams that you can only use it in the Tesla if you have a login. That being said, you can go to the Spotify website and create a log in for free. I don't see why a free login wouldn't work. But I'm not sure since I logged in with a premium account.

Also, I haven't listened to Spotify enough yet in my car to figure out how the music quality is yet for sure but the 30 seconds that I listened to in my garage sounded pretty darn good.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Personally, I am very happy about Spotify coming into native support, but I agree with @eXntrc that it is a little buggy. Part of what you get when paying for Spotify Premium is high bit rate streaming (better music quality). Has anyone been able to confirm that the high bit rate streams come through the Tesla Spotify, or is it a lower quality stream?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I always assumed that it would be an add-on and not free. I never saw anything to indicate otherwise.



Flashgj said:


> I had it in my head that Spotify would be replacing Slacker and be free for those that have premium connectivity. Now that it is an add on and I must pay for an account, I am sadly disappointed.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Achooo said:


> Personally, I am very happy about Spotify coming into native support, but I agree with @eXntrc that it is a little buggy. Part of what you get when paying for Spotify Premium is high bit rate streaming (better music quality). Has anyone been able to confirm that the high bit rate streams come through the Tesla Spotify, or is it a lower quality stream?


I can't confirm the actual bitrate, but anecdotally, I think Spotify sounds much better than slacker. Clearer bass, better treble, more fuller sounding. I would definitely put money down that its coming across at the higher bit rate!


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm in the middle of switching from Apple Music to Spotify - same price so no issue there.
> 
> No disappointment - it's access to a premium subscription service. Free Slacker is still there if you want free streaming.


I'm an Apple Music user too, but have no problem ponying up the $10/month for the better sounding Spotify service that allows me to easily listen to exactly what I want to. As soon as the car supports Apple Music natively, I'll cancel Spotify.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> Bottom line is one service doesn't fit all and not all will ever be happy and none of them should be free to us.


One reason I think Tesla should supports CarPlay and Android Auto but I think we all know that is not going to happen any tome soon. personally, I would pay out the nose for CarPlay.



Achooo said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm that the high bit rate streams come through the Tesla Spotify, or is it a lower quality stream?


The bitrate for Spotify is completely controlled by the client (as is Slacker actually). So if you don't see an option on v10, I'd bet it's at the same bitrate as Slacker is now unfortunately.

There are two costs to this argument which must be taken into consideration, the streaking service cost and the service provider data cost. Today Tesla is absorbing both, which is one reason why they have neutered the streaming bitrate and don't allow video streaming outside of WiFi (well they did for testers but likely that is going away). In the future, I'd love the yearly premium to include unlimited and allow us to change the streaming bitrate or just cut us off when we hit some limit (50G is shown on the about screens in v10), but I see the $100 charge just starting and still no hifi streaming or before streaming over cellular.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

ravisorg said:


> Tesla had produced 469,297 cars by end of Q3 2018 (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla,_Inc.).


Ahh, but you forgot one _very_ important point in your calculations: Slacker is only the default in the US.

In Europe the default is Spotify, and according to this FAQ the following countries have no streaming service _at all_!

*China, South Korea, Mexico, Taiwan, Macau, Japan, Jordan, Turkey and the UAE*

So what we really need to know is the number of cars sold in the US.

According to this report by GCBC.net, Tesla sold 53,300 cars in the US for Q2 2019. Assuming a flat sales rate (which is not accurate, but just for the sake of argument) that would be roughly 213,000 vehicles for all of 2019. If Tesla does in fact pay Slacker $10 _million_ per year, that would equate to roughly $46.95 per vehicle per year or $3.91 a month. Of course this doesn't include all of the cars sold in 2018, so adjust that number down accordingly.

Sound too high? Well, I think it's interesting that the same FAQ also states:

Connectivity features for countries in which we currently do not offer streaming music will remain unchanged until streaming music & media become available.

Which means Tesla is happy to give away an otherwise $100 per year service when no music streaming is involved.

So, what do you say Tesla? How bout selling me premium _data_ at a cost of $49.95 a year and letting me spend the rest on my streaming service of choice?


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

jmaddr said:


> One reason I think Tesla should supports CarPlay and Android Auto but I think we all know that is not going to happen any tome soon. personally, I would pay out the nose for CarPlay.
> 
> The bitrate for Spotify is completely controlled by the client (as is Slacker actually). So if you don't see an option on v10, I'd bet it's at the same bitrate as Slacker is now unfortunately.
> 
> There are two costs to this argument which must be taken into consideration, the streaking service cost and the service provider data cost. Today Tesla is absorbing both, which is one reason why they have neutered the streaming bitrate and don't allow video streaming outside of WiFi (well they did for testers but likely that is going away). In the future, I'd love the yearly premium to include unlimited and allow us to change the streaming bitrate or just cut us off when we hit some limit (50G is shown on the about screens in v10), but I see the $100 charge just starting and still no hifi streaming or before streaming over cellular.


The $100 should just be Slacker Plus, live traffic, Sat map, and updates via LTE. I would highly prefer, especially after they add more streaming services, to let us use our cell phone provider's data for media streaming and not cap the bitrate.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

My only disappointment with Spotify is no access to podcasts.... Very strange


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Spotify was glitching out for me. It kept stopping halfway through a song and playing another one. I gave up. It did sound better quality than Slacker though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Flashgj said:


> Yea, I would be fine also if I was already a paying Spotify user or had plans to become one.
> 
> But is Slacker really "free"? Won't a lot of people have to start paying yearly for Premium Connectivity which Slacker is part of?


Right, but music isn't free. Someone made it and someone has to be paid for it. If you buy a car with satellite radio, you have to pay for that after the trial ends as well. Spotify is much the same with a 3 month free trial.



Dogwhistle said:


> I'm an Apple Music user too, but have no problem ponying up the $10/month for the better sounding Spotify service that allows me to easily listen to exactly what I want to. As soon as the car supports Apple Music natively, I'll cancel Spotify.


I can safely say at this point I wouldn't switch back to Apple Music. I have been pleasantly surprised by just how awesome Spotify is!


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone try grandfathered spotify ultimate lower than premium account.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FYI - moved the "disappointed Spotify isn't free" thread into this one as much of the conversation between the two threads were the same. There likely will be some disjointedness.


----------



## awmyhr (Jun 3, 2019)

I also have problems with Spotify not loading. Also, it never goes to the next track in a playlist/album, instead it continually replays the same song over and over...


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Question: Maybe I am missing something here. In the Spotify app, if I click on a playlist and then on a song, it just keeps playing that song over and over again rather than continuing with the rest of the play list. The repeat button is not selected (currently greyed out). Am I missing something here?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone see any of their Spotify favorites showing up in the "Favorites" ribbon at the bottom of the Tesla media player? I have not; it's still populated with my FM, Slacker and TuneIn favorites, but nothing from Spotify. I wouldn't want ALL of my Spotify favorites (albums, songs, artists) to appear there, but having Playlists and Stations there would be nice.

My recently played Spotify stations DO appear on my Tesla "Recent" ribbon.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Achooo said:


> Question: Maybe I am missing something here. In the Spotify app, if I click on a playlist and then on a song, it just keeps playing that song over and over again rather than continuing with the rest of the play list. The repeat button is not selected (currently greyed out). Am I missing something here?


Okay, good news! I just received OTA update 2019.32.11 and it seams to have addressed this issue. Songs are now playing one after another as they should!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m very new to Spotify, as in I signed up for the free trial this morning. From my computer picked about half a dozen albums to put in my library and built 3 simple playlists. Got into the X and logged in and all shows up as I would expect. Got into the 3, followed the same steps of logging in to Spotify. But only 2 of the albums are showing in my library. The playlists are there, just missing albums. I logged out of Spotify a couple of times. Rebooted the car once. Drove a bit. Still no change. 

Both cars have 2019.32.11. Can anyone tell me if I’m doing something boneheaded, or suggestions to make the albums show up?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I'm very new to Spotify, as in I signed up for the free trial this morning. From my computer picked about half a dozen albums to put in my library and built 3 simple playlists. Got into the X and logged in and all shows up as I would expect. Got into the 3, followed the same steps of logging in to Spotify. But only 2 of the albums are showing in my library. The playlists are there, just missing albums. I logged out of Spotify a couple of times. Rebooted the car once. Drove a bit. Still no change.
> 
> Both cars have 2019.32.11. Can anyone tell me if I'm doing something boneheaded, or suggestions to make the albums show up?


I had similar issues in my model 3 with playlists not showing up. I tried everything. Finally, I went to sleep. The next day, everything was there.

So moral of the story is: going to sleep fixes Spotify bugs.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Latest update that came in seems to have fixed my glitchy Spotify streaming. Only thing I notice is if I pull the Spotify window down so I can see the map, when I pull it back up everything is blank. Hitting another radio option then going back to Spotify fixes it. Slightly annoying so hopefully that’s fixed later.

Also, I hope they eventually integrate the behind the lyrics feature that’s on the iphone app.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> My only disappointment with Spotify is no access to podcasts.... Very strange


They really need to add this functionality. Tuned In is too hit or miss in terms of connectivity of podcasts and stations.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

So I just got v10 yesterday, and for Spotify it says "Login with your premium account". 
Trying my free account does not seem to work. Is this "premium only" requirement just for Canada?
I am all for paying the artists what they deserve, but I am not planning to pay $10/month for listening for the same playlists (the ones that I like), especially when I already purchased the albums once.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Premium is required in the US too. And if you only want to listen to music you've already purchased, thumb drives work pretty well.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'm already paying for a YouTube Premium family plan, so I'll continue to use either Slacker or Google Music via bluetooth. But that's good info!


Did your price go up today also for Spotify premium family plan? mine jumped from 14e to 16e a month...


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Gabzqc said:


> Did your price go up today also for Spotify premium family plan? mine jumped from 14e to 16e a month...


He doesn't have Spotify Premium


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Gabzqc said:


> Did your price go up today also for Spotify premium family plan? mine jumped from 14e to 16e a month...


We are paying $15 USD per month for Spotify Premium family plan.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

I wish it would just remember the SHUFFLE setting and do that shuffle right away when selecting a playlist. Kind of annoying hearing the same first song each time since it is the first on in the list.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Thunder7ga said:


> I wish it would just remember the SHUFFLE setting and do that shuffle right away when selecting a playlist. Kind of annoying hearing the same first song each time since it is the first on in the list.


This is the major issue I have with Spotify's playlist focused setup vs radio-like setup like Pandora. My commute is 1 hour each way, and playlists just start repeating the same tracks too soon.

On that note, does anyone know how to populate the Stations folder under My Library?


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

Johnston said:


> This is the major issue I have with Spotify's playlist focused setup vs radio-like setup like Pandora. My commute is 1 hour each way, and playlists just start repeating the same tracks too soon.
> 
> On that note, does anyone know how to populate the Stations folder under My Library?


Agreed regarding Pandora. I do like their radio-like feature better. I was messing with Spotify this morning, and it looks like if you press the '+' button when a song is playing, it adds a station based on that song. I was not able to figure out how to remove a station, though.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

RUN TM3 said:


> Premium is required in the US too. And if you only want to listen to music you've already purchased, thumb drives work pretty well.


Yeah, I do have a 500Gb SSD half-full of music I collected throughout the years, that's why, for me personally, $10 month was a bit too much with all that music sitting there.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Skelly said:


> Agreed regarding Pandora. I do like their radio-like feature better.


Hey @tesla, please bring Spotify Pandora to the US cars!!!


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

kataleen said:


> Hey @tesla, please bring Spotify Pandora to the US cars!!!


haha...exactly! And SiriusXM.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Skelly said:


> I was messing with Spotify this morning, and it looks like if you press the '+' button when a song is playing, it adds a station based on that song. I was not able to figure out how to remove a station, though.


That's what the "+" does? I couldn't figure out what that was doing but hadn't looked in that folder. I'll have to check that now.


----------



## Zimmra (Apr 8, 2019)

Here would be my Spotify dream: a 'browser only' mode. Similar to what you can do using the Spotify desktop client while outputting audio on any Spotify Connect device. 

I have many apps that I benefit having audio through the car speakers: Escort Live (community radar detection), Waze (community radar, hazard, traffic detection), Amazon Alexa (Echo Auto) - BUT I love the ability to browse music without having to fumble around with my phone. Through the Spotify Connect platform it should be easy to do this.

Also a refresh button, so we don't have to jump source tabs when a Spotify page doesn't load.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Are Pandora's stations that much better than Slacker's?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Are Pandora's stations that much better than Slacker's?


Yes.

Edit: But it has been years since I used Pandora. When I used it, it was so good for new music discovery. Slacker just plays the same songs over and over again.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

garsh said:


> Are Pandora's stations that much better than Slacker's?


In my opinion yes. Better than Spotify and Google Play Music also.


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I am still trying to figure out Spotify. Although I have had a family account for years, I had not used it much. Anyway, I tried using the "+" again to add another station, and this time it did not work. The plus changed to a check, but I am not sure what that means. I also still can't delete the stations I added earlier. I reached out to Spotify, but they had no idea.  I will try Tesla next.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Drhalo said:


> I've been getting a ton more phantom braking since V10. I tested it and it hit the brakes on the highway I travel every day in an area where the road dips down and then back up again.
> 
> Also spotify does not display any playlists, and i cannot figure out how to search within spotify.


As this post noted is there anyway to search Spotify from Tesla?


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Found a way to search Spotify from the car itself and not from the phone app


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

(You may have seen this elsewhere, but I wanted to ask for more user feedback on my theory here as well.)

We use Spotify family (6 members) across several devices. I've been playing with Spotify in the car trying to understand why it's felt so unstable and I think may have found the answer. I believe that most of the problems I've been experiencing are because Tesla didn't implement Spotify device hand-off properly.

The most common problem I see is an infinite loading screen:










It seemed to randomly happen in the Playlist screen as wall as the Song screen. I say seemingly random because I found the pattern. Turns out the Tesla only gets stuck when I've been running Spotify on my Android phone. If I completely close the Spotify app on my phone, the loading issues go away.

The next issue is with sending music from the phone to the car as the playback device. Even though the song plays, sometimes it doesn't show that there's even a next track. The phone sees it, but the car does not.



















Finally, I've had times when even though I select the car as the active playback device:










the car does a little refresh spin and then tells me music is still playing on another device.










IMO, device hand-off is not implemented correctly. The car is not *taking* active status away from another device when the user performs an action that should make it active (for example, browsing or selecting a track which leads to the infinite loading issue.) The car is also not _*receiving*_ active status when another device tries to push active to it (switching device to the car from the phone).

I'd like to know if anyone else can confirm these things. And if so, maybe we can open up some bug reports.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

That sounds like a well thought out explanation of what I have been experiencing. Last night I got in my car and immediately tried a Spotify playlist and got the infinite loading screen. So, I switched to a podcast on TuneIn and it played fine. Later, I switched back to Spotify and tried to play an album and it started up and played. From there I switched back to Playlist and it played as well. This morning, same thing. My Spotify playlist wouldn't play, so I went to TuneIn then switched back to Spotify and it started up. By the way, voice searches on Spotify work very well.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks @RUN TM3 . Tomorrow morning (or whenever you drive next) can you do me a favor and make sure the Spotify app isn't running on your phone or any other device? I'm curious if the car will then work on the first try.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

RUN TM3 said:


> That sounds like a well thought out explanation of what I have been experiencing. Last night I got in my car and immediately tried a Spotify playlist and got the infinite loading screen. So, I switched to a podcast on TuneIn and it played fine. Later, I switched back to Spotify and tried to play an album and it started up and played. From there I switched back to Playlist and it played as well. This morning, same thing. My Spotify playlist wouldn't play, so I went to TuneIn then switched back to Spotify and it started up. By the way, voice searches on Spotify work very well.


The other day Spotify would not load, I went to the radio then immediately back to Spotify and it worked.


----------



## misticjeff (May 9, 2019)

Chris350 said:


> My only disappointment with Spotify is no access to podcasts.... Very strange





RUN TM3 said:


> They really need to add this functionality. Tuned In is too hit or miss in terms of connectivity of podcasts and stations.


Podcasts work great. Just add the ones you enjoy to a playlist. Spotify added this feature a week or so ago. Here's a link to the Spotify newsroom.
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2019-09-30/how-to-make-your-own-podcast-playlists/

I've tried it and it works like a charm.

For those wanting a more Pandora like experience, try Spotify Stations. I works very well also.


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

Novice question: what is the purpose of the two squiggly symbols to the right of the “+” sign on the small scream that shows the current selection?


----------



## misticjeff (May 9, 2019)

jmmdownhil said:


> Novice question: what is the purpose of the two squiggly symbols to the right of the "+" sign on the small scream that shows the current selection?


That is the "shuffle" tracks button. Press it and the tracks in that playlist will shuffle "randomly".


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

misticjeff said:


> That is the "shuffle" tracks button. Press it and the tracks in that playlist will shuffle "randomly".
> View attachment 29648


Thanks! Is the symbol to the far far right to "replay" the current track?


----------



## misticjeff (May 9, 2019)

jmmdownhil said:


> Thanks! Is the symbol to the far far right to "replay" the current track?


Yes, correct.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

jmmdownhil said:


> Thanks! Is the symbol to the far far right to "replay" the current track?


Isn't it replay whatever is in the current queue? Meaning, if you're listening to a playlist or an album it would repeat the whole thing but if you've only played one specific song it would repeat that one song?


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Long time Spotify user well before Apple Music existed. Then Apple Music came and I ditched Spotify because they had no explicit filter. They recently launched an explicit filter and have been contemplating switching back. When I heard about Tesla allowing Spotify I figured I’d give it another try. Everything worked great until i was driving with the family and quickly realized the explicit filter doesn’t work in the car. Even though the explicit filter In the cars options screen is on and it’s on in the app, it’s completely ignored. I sure hope they fix this. Until then I might just have to use it through my phone or just listen to classical music.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Skelly said:


> I am still trying to figure out Spotify. Although I have had a family account for years, I had not used it much. Anyway, I tried using the "+" again to add another station, and this time it did not work. The plus changed to a check, but I am not sure what that means. I also still can't delete the stations I added earlier. I reached out to Spotify, but they had no idea.  I will try Tesla next.


The + adds the song to a favorites list. It makes a playlist with the songs and then you can go to that list and play all or which ever one you want. I'm not looking at the screen right now but they go into one of the folders in the main spotify window. When you make the window bigger you can see the folders.

The stations are made when you hit a wifi looking button while a song is playing. It has a dot and a couple of waves coming off it. I only did that once.


----------



## RoccoX (May 28, 2018)

Hey all, I have seen I think a few passing mentions, but is anyone else getting loading errors in Spotify? Seems to happen once every hour or two of playback, sometimes skipping to the next song fixes it, but I have had three occasions that the only way I could clear it was with a reboot. Not the worst thing in the world, but does stink when you just started a trip and need to pull over to reboot.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RoccoX said:


> Hey all, I have seen I think a few passing mentions, but is anyone else getting loading errors in Spotify? Seems to happen once every hour or two of playback, sometimes skipping to the next song fixes it, but I have had three occasions that the only way I could clear it was with a reboot. Not the worst thing in the world, but does stink when you just started a trip and need to pull over to reboot.


My trick when it happens is to tap Streaming, then pick a channel and let it start playing. Give it a few seconds and then switch back to Spotify.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey @RoccoX. You might also want to check out my post on loading errors here.


----------



## Dustin (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone running into issues with Spotify library not updating?

I've added music to my library on my Spotify account but my car will only load the music that was on my account the first time I loved into Spotify on my model 3. Logging out and logging back in doesn't work. I am on 2019.32.11.1.

Thanks!


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

Dustin, I've got the same problem, as do many others. I've talked to Spotify twice.. they were no help. Hopefully someone will fix this software soon.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I really like Spotify. I haven’t gone back to Slacker once since it was added.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

OK. I'm new to Spotify. How do you search for a song? I can see my artists, albums and previously loaded songs, but how do you search for a new one?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Tap the magnifying glass titled "Any Music" in the bottom right corner as seen above ^^


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

@dburkland Thanks! (I assumed it would be within Spotify screen somewhere, not down with source options.)


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone found a way yet to add the current playing track to a playlist? Only way I've been able to do that is pull out the phone.


----------



## Lgkahn (Nov 21, 2018)

Spotify unlimited grandfathered account does work!!!!!


----------



## slarty (Jul 25, 2018)

njkode said:


> Cant not wait, saw this on the Telsa IG post and came here right away to post. This is huge slacker was crap so I always streamed Spotify via my phone.
> 
> Now the only thing I hope is it can switch accounts based on users profile since my wife and I each have accounts and have different music tastes.


Did you figure out if it uses different accounts for different profiles? I'm thinking of switching from Apple Music to Spotify, but I don't want my account being used when someone else is driving the car, or I won't be able to use Spotify. Plus, my wife and I also differ in some of our musical tastes, and we don't want to mess up each other's playlists, etc.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Has anyone worked out why the Ö in Spötify ?


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Some folks have claimed that the in-car Spotify app streams at relatively low bit-rate of 96Kbps so I did my own research. I did this by:

Connecting the car to my VZW Hotspot with no other devices connected, just the car
Creating a 1 song playlist in Spotify containing a song I've never played on any of my devices (car included) 
Making sure the car was idle from a network perspective by monitoring the real time hotspot LTE upstream & downstream stats
Capturing a baseline by recording the "Received" number as seen below
Playing the 1 song playlist (3:35 in length) and letting the song play all the way through
Capturing a comparison by recording the latest "Received" number
Doing some basic math (see below)
Baseline:









After song was streamed/downloaded:







\

Math:









TL;DR: The in-car Spotify app streams at a low bit-rate of 96K probably to save bandwidth costs. With Siri support introduced in the latest Spotify iOS app I have since switched back for a higher quality listening experience. And yes, I can notice the difference between the in-car app vs the iPhone app w/ very high quality set + normalization off


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

dburkland said:


> Some folks have claimed that the in-car Spotify app streams at relatively low bit-rate of 96Kbps so I did my own research...
> TL;DR: The in-car Spotify app streams at a low bit-rate of 96K probably to save bandwidth costs. With Siri support introduced in the latest Spotify iOS app I have since switched back for a higher quality listening experience. And yes, I can notice the difference between the in-car app vs the iPhone app w/ very high quality set + normalization off


Thanks for doing this and for sharing the details.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Seems the right time to share again my Model 3 specific playlists, enjoy:

#TeamMidnightSilver Roadtrip: 



#TeamBlue Roadtrip: 



Performance Roadtrip:


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

eXntrc said:


> Anyone found a way yet to add the current playing track to a playlist? Only way I've been able to do that is pull out the phone.


If you press the '+' key, it will add it to a list that you can find when you press Your Library, then Songs in the Tesla app. 
On my Spotify app, the same list is found under Playlists/Liked Songs, and see seems to get updated in pretty much real-time.

I had previously thought the '+' created a new station, but as someone pointed out earlier in the thread, the sideways wifi symbol does that.

I have still not found a way to delete stations.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah, but the + symbol adds the song to your "Liked Songs" playlist. This isn't the same thing as adding it to the queue. My liked songs playlist is hundreds of tracks long. All I want to do is queue a song up to play _after the current song is done. _And if I do it twice in a row, queue it up for the one after that. And so on.

In the Spotify app there's an option in the context menu called 'Add to Queue'. This is different than liking the song or adding it to a playlist.

But thank you very much @Skelly for trying to suggest a solution to my question.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

slarty said:


> Did you figure out if it uses different accounts for different profiles? I'm thinking of switching from Apple Music to Spotify, but I don't want my account being used when someone else is driving the car, or I won't be able to use Spotify. Plus, my wife and I also differ in some of our musical tastes, and we don't want to mess up each other's playlists, etc.


I did not, so far we have not logged my account out and my wife's in. I'll have to try it this week sometime. I have a feeling you'd have to log out and in each time and not just switch accounts.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

My Spotify is basically useless. Spinning circles are the norm. I rebooted the car but that didn't change anything. I guess I'm back to Slacker or streaming Spotify from my phone


----------



## motocoder (Sep 16, 2019)

NEO said:


> My Spotify is basically useless. Spinning circles are the norm. I rebooted the car but that didn't change anything. I guess I'm back to Slacker or streaming Spotify from my phone


When it does that, click on one of the other services, then go back to Spotify and reselect whatever you were trying to get to. I find about 80% of the time that clears it right up.


----------



## yao420 (May 23, 2019)

Hi all

The Spotify app in my model 3 will just go silent. The song timer is still running, the play button is rotating like it’s trying to load the song but nothing would come out of the speaker. This happens almost everyday during my commute back and forth to work.

the 2 scroll button reset solves the issue, but I was wondering if anyone else have this issue as well, I am not even sure if it is an actual issue or what causes the app to do this. So any info or any other method to maybe reset the Spotify would be great!!!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I’ve seen that too, but it usually fixes itself if I switch the music my phone and then back.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Just file a bug report like the rest of us do when something is acting up


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Same here. Annoying as hell.

1. Wont initialize upon startup. have to switch to another source and back. 
2. Half the time it starts a song, it mutes the volume. Have to turn it back
Up
3. After every song, will spin the loading circle. Won’t play the next song but if I track forward it will. 
4. Sometimes won’t initialize at all. Simply won’t show anything on the screen. Takes a few minute journey to another source to work.

highly irritating


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I have 2 annoyances with Spotify in my Tesla

1. No shuffle button so it always starts at the top therefore always the same song
2. I have to press the shuffle icon every time I startup the app

Any suggestions to fix these issues? How are you using Spotify to make it more user friendly? With the streaming being smoother, I am back to streaming Spotify from my phone for now


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

NEO said:


> My Spotify is basically useless. Spinning circles are the norm. I rebooted the car but that didn't change anything. I guess I'm back to Slacker or streaming Spotify from my phone





yao420 said:


> Hi all
> 
> The Spotify app in my model 3 will just go silent. The song timer is still running, the play button is rotating like it's trying to load the song but nothing would come out of the speaker. This happens almost everyday during my commute back and forth to work.
> 
> ...


Still having issues. Spotify is next to useless at this point. Anyone else still having these problems?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

My Spotify works fine...


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

I have similar issues to above. Also, if we have spotify playing in the house, and I get into car, play in the house will often stop. If my wife asks Alexa to start playing again, she will get what I am playing in the car. I think I will go back to streaming from my phone until they clean this up.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dan Burnett said:


> I have similar issues to above. Also, if we have spotify playing in the house, and I get into car, play in the house will often stop. If my wife asks Alexa to start playing again, she will get what I am playing in the car. I think I will go back to streaming from my phone until they clean this up.


Does your account allow for streaming from more than one device?


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes, we have premium. I think the issue is the car connects to our WiFi in driveway and as I drive away and disconnects Spotify gets confused.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Dan Burnett said:


> Yes, we have premium. I think the issue is the car connects to our WiFi in driveway and as I drive away and disconnects Spotify gets confused.


I will have to see how Spotify reacts when I leave work today. I have no WiFi at work that I have connected the car to. Normally I'm listening to podcasts on Tune In so I don't check Spotify when I leave.

I can also try logging out and logging back in as well.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

NEO said:


> My Spotify is basically useless. Spinning circles are the norm. I rebooted the car but that didn't change anything. I guess I'm back to Slacker or streaming Spotify from my phone


I've been sending date/time stamps to Tesla (corporate) for this exact issue since we got Spotify in the car.

Been two weeks of back and forth, some sort of ad hoc software updates at night, some new bug introduced and some improvement with the native Spotify issue.

Long painful story short, until the software folks can figure it out, selecting "streaming" and starting to stream a song let's one go back into Spotify and restart the song that got hung up.......unless one loses LTE signal, then it seems Spotify has to "reload" all my music before it will play....


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

So, since my previous post, I have discovered that premium Spotify only allows connection to one device at a time.
You have to up upgrade to Premium family, which allows 6 connections, at the same address. Since upgrading, no more issues.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I use spotify (free version) at home and you need to use a separate app called stations to get a mix like slacker radio does. If I get spotify premium what is the experience in the model 3 like? Can I use voice to pick a track/artist? What happens to the next track does it play the same artist only or does it do a thing like slacker where I get to listen to music similar to the song or artist? Do I get the option for preset stations like 80s radio?


----------



## Dan Burnett (Sep 13, 2018)

hydrofied714 said:


> Saw a few posts on another forum mentioning you do need a premium account. Which is not surprising tbh.
> 
> Good news is you can split a family account with up to 6 people for $15 a month or $2.50 a person. I'm currently doing that with other people I found online. Maybe you can gather 5 members from this website who wants to split


Proceed with caution. The family plan says it has to be all users at same address and you have to declare that when signing up new members.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

Dan Burnett said:


> Proceed with caution. The family plan says it has to be all users at same address and you have to declare that when signing up new members.


Yea I recently heard about that. I'm already on a family plan. So far they haven't asked anyone in my plan to verify.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 10, 2018)

A few notes / observations on Spotify & Tesla app ....

A Spotify user account can only play in one place at a time. SO yes, if you are listening to Spotify at home and someone starts listening in the car while logged in on your account, your home listening will stop (and the spotify app will show what they're listening to in the car).
The Spotify "family" plan may be part of a solution: while the plan allows up to 6 accounts, each account still has the above one-place-at-a-time limitation. One thought is to give the car its own family-member account - but then your playlists etc are not sync'd to the car.
The Spotify user account does NOT change with the driver. Having the account associated with and thus change with the driver would be the best answer. C'mon Tesla - it's only software!
I have submitted a feature request to [email protected]

PS - Odd bug: Tesla Spotify app cannot view or play Spotify "Collaborative" playlists. Prove me wrong (please)!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

AndyN said:


> The Spotify user account does NOT change with the driver. That would be the best answer. C'mon Tesla - it's only software!


Unless you only have one Spotify account because you do not have a family plan.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Unless you only have one Spotify account because you do not have a family plan.


Why couldn't each driver have their own individual spotify account?


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I think they can. You will just have to log off one user and log on the other user each whenever you want to switch Spotify users.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 10, 2018)

RUN TM3 said:


> I think they can. You will just have to log off one user and log on the other user each whenever you want to switch Spotify users.


... hence my feature request that Spotify accounts change with drivers.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My Spotify is always silent when I get in the car at home. I have to switch to Slacker then back for it to start up. It's annoying since it starts the playlist back at the beginning and I keep hearing the same songs over and over. Seems like an issue when it goes from Wifi to LTE.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AndyN said:


> ... hence my feature request that Spotify accounts change with drivers.


If you want to do that right now, just pair both phones with Bluetooth, and that person's Spotify will play music.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> Why couldn't each driver have their own individual spotify account?


Because that would make too much sense


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Why couldn't each driver have their own individual spotify account?


Sure, they can. But I would rather pay for one Spotify account.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Sure, they can. But I would rather pay for one Spotify account.


Ok, I'm officially confused by the point you were trying to make with your previous statement.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Ok, I'm officially confused by the point you were trying to make with your previous statement.


I have one Spotify account but two drivers. I want both drivers to use the same account because we can share it and not pay for two.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I have one Spotify account but two drivers. I want both drivers to use the same account because we can share it and not pay for two.


Are you saying that this isn't possible?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Are you saying that this isn't possible?


There is some confusion here. I think @iChris93 is afraid that if each driver has their own Spotify account info, he would have to pay for separate accounts for each driver.

I think I can clarify that by pointing out you _can_ log in with the same account for each and every driver. It would be kind of a bother, though.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> There is some confusion here. I think @iChris93 is afraid that if each driver has their own Spotify account info, he would have to pay for separate accounts for each driver.
> 
> I think I can clarify that by pointing out you _can_ log in with the same account for each and every driver. It would be kind of a bother, though.


Thanks! You got it.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Happy to see that recent releases (I have 2019.40.2.1) have put back the ability to request a song and have it start playing, rather than pop up a list of candidates.


----------



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

John said:


> Happy to see that recent releases (I have 2019.40.2.1) have put back the ability to request a song and have it start playing, rather than pop up a list of candidates.


Awesome. That was quite annoying.


----------



## Ken Liesegang (Dec 29, 2018)

I have Spotify FREE ; do I need to sign up for the Spotify PREMIUM service


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Ken Liesegang said:


> I have Spotify FREE ; do I need to sign up for the Spotify PREMIUM service


To use the car's built-in interface yes.


----------

